# A little gun porn...



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good looking stuff!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

One more..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like you've been hanging out at Scott's again.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm partial to Browning, but dang ain't them BAR'S sweet!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That's some very nice & expensive wood, one heck of an awesome example of fine gunsmithing & firearms history.

Then one day ya take it to the range & accidentally ding or scratch it 



No Safe Queens allowed.

S12 with MD20, will clear your porch & street with a quickness.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Read the inscriptions...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Read the inscriptions...


I did.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> I did.


Sorry, was talking to skiff89_jr


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

If you really want a piece of BAR history, ya gotta get the original M1918A2.
Just an average 20K for a full auto WWII.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> Sorry, was talking to skiff89_jr



Read


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I was up there one day and Mike couldn't find that 1mil BAR. He almost went Fred Sanford on us..."this is it, your hear that Elizabeth? I'm coming to joing you ..." We ended up finding it behind a door and all ended well. He definitely has some nice guns back there. Something you won't find anywhere else in the Pensacola area.


----------

